# struggling with weight shift on downswing



## G1BB0 (May 3, 2012)

after seeing my not very smooth driver swing and some feedback from Bob I went to the range trying to improve my weight shift onto the left side... I just cant bloody do it, my timing is all over the shop. I have notes from a lesson last year where we worked exclusively on this problem but it just wont click. My pro had me bumping my left hip forward slightly which I have to admit had me hitting straighter and longer but its damn near impossible for me to get right at present

Has anyone got any drills or tips I can try? My current swing has me hitting too much off the back leg and getting too much height (and no doubt spin). I must do it occasionally as I do hit some great drives but the next one is back to normal pantsness 

I have a feeling this is affecting all my play as my normal shot is a high fade with most of my clubs (or a low thin lol)

thanks in advance


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 3, 2012)

Try this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5Zs1WGxoEg&feature=relmfu


----------



## G1BB0 (May 3, 2012)

top man, looked on Mark's feed but didnt see this one


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 3, 2012)

No worries thats what the forum is for to help each other out. You will know if you start doing it correctly as your distence will increase


----------



## Tiger (May 3, 2012)

I'm working on this at the moment. Get a v-easy/alignment stick/club and place it behind your neck holding it with both hands. Take your stance as if you were swinging a golf club. Flare out both your feet. Find a spot on the floor where the ball would be or place a ball there. Now slowly turn back as if you are playing the shot, keeping your eye on the spot / ball. You should keep the flex in your knees and feel a little tightening on the inside of your right leg. When you have completed your turn, very slowly turn back feeling the weight shift. 

As you follow through you should feel the weight shift to the outside of your left foot and minimal pressure on your right. Your brain cannot tell the difference between slow motion and normal motion and the slow speed helps you get the movement right. Try doing it repeatedly every night for half an hour or so. It's working for me. Good luck


----------



## G1BB0 (May 3, 2012)

yeah thats what the pro had me doing, super slowmo then speed it up slighty. just writing a few notes up now ready for a mega session tomorrow :thup:

My new get to 20 h/c practice regime starts here


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 3, 2012)

Good luck. Dont expect to much at once as it will feel strange at first. Remember quality not quantity.


----------



## Slicer30 (May 3, 2012)

A handy way for me to practice the weight shift was upstairs in the house.

Find a squeaky floor board and practice swinging - I was trying to get a squeak on the back foot for the backswing and a squeak on the front foot before starting the downswing. 

helped me alot, but really annoyed the missus downstairs lol


----------



## G1BB0 (May 3, 2012)

new build = no floorboards... they dont make them like they used to.

definitely quality. going to spend more time on drills as opposed to hitting actual balls.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 3, 2012)

Yep no point in bashing ball after ball. Whichever drill I am doing I normally do it about 5 times the walk up to a ball and pull the trigger. About 40 balls I normally hit no more.


----------



## CMAC (May 3, 2012)

Gibbo, I like Gmacs swing thought once he gets to the top of his backswing, it's simply "Wait"
he's referring to the top half of course, if you coil correctly its very hard to not uncoil and if you "Wait" then the top half should follow the bottom half and not the other way around if you "Wait"


----------



## G1BB0 (May 3, 2012)

yeah looking the video of my swing and previous ones Rick did my left leg is straight at impact and I am slightly off the back foot, not really pushing onto the front foot per say. The arms are coming down at the same time as I 'push' onto the left side.

Plenty of food for thought and hopefully a few sessions will help me get this awkward body to respond


----------



## CMAC (May 4, 2012)

left leg straight at impact is a good thing, just get the transfer over it and you'll be laughing


----------



## USER1999 (May 4, 2012)

Not sure about all this slo mo stuff. I thought that slow stuff was dealt with by the cortex, and fast stuff by the cerebellum. So doing slo mo is pointless, as it's training the wrong part of the brain. I could be wrong though. Or it could be the other way around.


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2012)

The good news is it's a simple fix.
If you look at your right foot after you've hit the ball, it's hardly moved. You can't move much weight over to your left side with that not moving.
So, your weight isn't moving forward enough because of your lazy right foot.
Get your feet more active and get up on your right toes and that will cure your lack of weight shift.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 4, 2012)

I wonder if its due to me being left handed/footed? My right leg is just for cosmetics, useless for anything else 

Off to the range in a bit so will take all advice on board.

Thanks as always fella's, this forums great :thup:


----------



## Evesdad (May 4, 2012)

The weight on my left foot goes on to the inside on the back swing, then on the down swing I think off putting it flat which pulls the top half into position if that makes sense? Worked wonders for me. Think it was one of the cross field tips.


----------



## Tiger (May 4, 2012)

Have a good range session Gibbo. I have to say I've been relying on the indoor slow mo stuff for the last week and it is working wonders. Went to the Heath today for 45 minutes and balance was much better as was my weight transfer. Just gutted I can't play in the medal this weekend because my mum is coming up


----------



## G1BB0 (May 4, 2012)

didnt get to the range, kids got in the way + housework and gf staying over tonight so thought I best have a shave and sort the bedroom out 

off up there tomorrow, not looking good for Sunday as the course has been closed all week due to being waterlogged in parts


----------



## G1BB0 (May 5, 2012)

went up the range before the footy... cack. I deffo need a lesson or 300


----------



## Mattyboy (May 5, 2012)

If you cant get your weight to shift back, why shift it in the first place? Work on staying centred if you ask me. Get the S&T book and adopt only that part if you are an S&T sceptic.


----------



## Hobbit (May 6, 2012)

Put a ball under the outside of your right foot. a) you'll feel if you are shifting too far back onto it, and b) concentrate on stepping off it as you hit the ball.

Gary Player has a tip for it but its a bit extreme IMHO. He looks to take a step towards the hole as he hits the ball. Its an old man's way of getting through the ball - might suit you Steve...


----------



## G1BB0 (May 6, 2012)

Mattyboy, I have the S&T book and sort of tried it out, trouble is theres a lack of instructors and going the self taught route may not be nough.

debating buying a casio ZR10 camera and joining Evolvr. My swing is in pieces at the mo, fats, thins, slices... makes me wanna just throw my clubs in the bin after todays round


----------



## bobmac (May 7, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			debating buying a casio ZR10 camera and joining Evolvr. My swing is in pieces at the mo, fats, thins, slices... makes me wanna just throw my clubs in the bin after todays round 

Click to expand...

You just have too many cures buzzing round your head that's all.
Study a few pros on tour and look at them at impact, then compare your position (in relation to their hips and right foot).
Try and just turn better through impact and finish on your right toe. That will help a multitude of sins


----------

